# MAC's next "face"



## GalleyGirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Who would you like to see as the face of MAC one of these days?  In the past my favorites have been Shirley Manson and Chloe Sevigny, both for Viva Glams.  I think I'd like to see Charlotte Gainsbourgh or Gong Li.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 21, 2006)

David Bowie and Linda Strawberry. Also, I would love to see them do a "Southern Belle" themed collection with Britney Murphy. But most of all, DAVID BOWIE!!!!!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 21, 2006)

Zooey Deschanel!
she is a big mac and stila fan!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Aug 21, 2006)

I would love to see Gong Li!! She is beautiful ^_^


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 21, 2006)

Ciara or Janelle Monae. I think Ciara would look lovely and Janelle would let them go all out.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 21, 2006)

ooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Paul McCartney. Just because I'm an oddball. Or Jewel. Jewel would be nice. 

Somewhere around here there is a similar thread. But I think it was with the VG faces...not sure though!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd like to see them celebrate some different ethnicities.  I see very few MAC "Faces" that I can relate to on an aesthetic level.  I'd like to see perhaps the Williams sisters, Queen Latifah (If she weren't bound to CoverGirl), Chaka Khan would make a fabulous MAC "face," Salma Hayek is gorgeous (However, bound to Avon), Iman (If she weren't the face of her own company), Oprah, she could own MAC if she wanted to with her rich ass lol.  Ciara, Janet Jackson, Roselyn Sanchez, Nicole Scherzinger, Dianne Carrol, Angela Basset, Pre-Crack Whitney Houston...all would be great candidates.
My all time favorite MAC Representative Faces have been Christina Aguilera, Elton John, Mary J Blige and Pam Anderson.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 
_Zooey Deschanel!
she is a big mac and stila fan!_

 
  I love Zooey Deschanel too, she was hilarious as the "makeup artist" in The Good Girl!


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_I'd like to see them celebrate some different ethnicities. I see very few MAC "Faces" that I can relate to on an aesthetic level. I'd like to see perhaps the Williams sisters, Queen Latifah (If she weren't bound to CoverGirl), Chaka Khan would make a fabulous MAC "face," Salma Hayek is gorgeous (However, bound to Avon), Iman (If she weren't the face of her own company), Oprah, she could own MAC if she wanted to with her rich ass lol. Ciara, Janet Jackson, Roselyn Sanchez, Nicole Scherzinger, Dianne Carrol, Angela Basset, Pre-Crack Whitney Houston...all would be great candidates.
My all time favorite MAC Representative Faces have been Christina Aguilera, Elton John, Mary J Blige and Pam Anderson._

 
Pre-crack Whitney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I LOVED Mary J. Blige. She looked like a totally different person. I think that affected her image change afterwards. They even made Lil' Kim look decent and human.


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_ Pre-Crack Whitney Houston...._

 
HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, my dream would be Madonna, but that'll never happen probably. I would also love (but will never happen...) Gwen Stefani, Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt (Mac Viva Glam for Aids Relief in Africa!), Depeche Mode or The Killers for like a cool, edgy guys skincare/makeup line, Amy Lee from Evanescence, Annie Lennox, Kelly Clarkson, Kylie Minogue, Prince, Johnny Depp (well, he looks hot in anything!) and Shakira.  My favorite so far has been Christina Aguilera and Pam Anderson. I liked the Mary J./Lil Kim ads too.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 21, 2006)

I didn't even think about Gwen. I would love that!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 
_I love Zooey Deschanel too, she was hilarious as the "makeup artist" in The Good Girl!_

 
i love her, too. maybe rachel bilson would look great, too. she's so pretty


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_
Anyway, my dream would be Madonna, but that'll never happen probably._

 
Me too!  I would LOVE to see Madonna as the "face" of MAC!

*drools*


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 21, 2006)

i'd love to see jennifer tilly or someone who is a little more curvier.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 21, 2006)

i love jennifer tilly...that would be amazing...i would love to see
gina gershon
the girls from cocorosie
allison goldfrapp.....
antony of antony and johnsons.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 21, 2006)

prince
madonna
shakira
gwen stefani


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidsirenhoney* 
_gina gershon_

 
Oooo I love Gina Gershon!


----------



## lara (Aug 21, 2006)

Prince.


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 21, 2006)

bjork


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 21, 2006)

oooh gwen! queen latifah would be pretty cool too. 

i would give my right arm to model for MAC haha


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I would love to see...*

Aishwarya Rai as the face of MAC...because she has an amazing face:

If you can't see her picture that well..Google her!


----------



## MACgirl (Aug 21, 2006)

how about devon aoiki (i know that spelled wrong, she was sin city and 2 fast 2 furious), harujuku girls, gwen stefani, kelly osbourne, and for gods sakes sophia loren.


----------



## MissVanessa (Aug 22, 2006)

Gwen Stefani, and Angelina Jolie.


----------



## gummybug (Aug 22, 2006)

Maggie Gyllenhaal. She has an unconventional kind of beauty, and MAC is so all over that.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidsirenhoney* 
_i love jennifer tilly...that would be amazing...i would love to see
gina gershon
the girls from cocorosie
allison goldfrapp.....
antony of antony and johnsons._

 
allison goldfrapp! YES!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_Aishwarya Rai as the face of MAC...because she has an amazing face:

If you can't see her picture that well..Google her!_

 

i was actually trying to think of her name, i was going to say her too! i know her because of the ad she did for the maybelline mascara... OH MY GOD breathtaking.


----------



## glueme (Aug 22, 2006)

Audrey Tatou
Maggie Gyllenhaal

Bjork!!!


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 22, 2006)

Gwen Stefani, Amy Lee and Kelly Osbourne.

maybe Bif Naked as well.


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 22, 2006)

the lead pussycat. Nicole Scherzinger.


----------



## Diskordia (Aug 22, 2006)

OMG Björk and Alison Goldfrapp would be great!!


----------



## oddinary (Aug 22, 2006)

Asians. :O


----------



## peaudane (Aug 22, 2006)

A redhead


----------



## ZoeFerret (Aug 24, 2006)

Aishwarya Rai and Gong Li would be good choices- but they have been snatched up by L'Oreal- Gwen would be my first choice!


----------



## cno64 (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_i would give my right arm to model for MAC haha_

 
You know, I would actually love for MAC to use non-celebrities; maybe volunteers who work for agencies serving people with AIDS.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 
_You know, I would actually love for MAC to use non-celebrities; maybe volunteers who work for agencies serving people with AIDS._

 

oh, good idea. i would also love to see plus-sized women and more mature ladies model as well.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, I would also like to see "real" women with real lives; women who get their hands dirty, their nails chipped, have bad hair days, know what it's like to  pray that their paycheck hits the bank *before* the electricity bill payment does,  and who *eat.*
I could relate better. And I would especially like to see women who are actively trying to improve life for others. 
I think that volunteers at AIDS resource centers would be especially good spokesmodels for Viva Glam.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 24, 2006)

from reading these i think the best would be jennifer tilly, angelina jolie, gwen stefani and YAYYYY DAVID BOWIE!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Aug 24, 2006)

I would love to see Cher as well.


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree with the real beauties. Especially up and coming african models. Or anyone with unconventional excentric features. Hot. 

I know MAC has called on some of the biggest celebrities of today but I love looking at the ad campaigns of those models who are not overly "advertised". It becomes overkill and it retracts from the brand. For example when JLO starred as the new Louis Vuitton model it brought it all down for me. 

Real people are always good and we know makeup (especially MAC!) can make you look like a star, you dont need to be a model to begin with when you're wearing MAC


----------



## iheartangE (Apr 6, 2008)

Monica Belucci!  Haifa Wahbe!  Angelina Jolie!  <3


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree with real women. It would be nice to see MAC works on real faces.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree with the real women idea.  Let's be honest; how hard is it to make a model look good in a promo shot?  They are, after all, models.  A real test of talent and product is what you can do for the average, "real life" woman.  

I realize that MAC markets themselves as trendy and high-fashion, but they also market themselves as willing to take some risks.  Why not change the paradigm of what people see in an ad campaign and incorporate non-models?  Not for all of them, just some of them.   How cool would that be?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 6, 2008)

I'd LOVE to see Gwen do it!
Im sure they have already asked her? She must have said no...

Better get, a collection L.A.M.B. for MAC - I would be in heaven!


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 6, 2008)

Gwen Stefani would be really awesome - she's a great role model, absolutely beautiful but a bit edgy and cool at the same time. I'd like a L.A.M.B. collection too can you imagine how cute the packing could be?!

I also agree with whoever said Amy Lee, she's absolutely stunning and again someone who's a little different. They could have such some lovely smokey eyes on her. <3


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Apr 6, 2008)

Britney Spears


----------



## astronaut (Apr 6, 2008)

*






HILARY  DUFF!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 6, 2008)

Kim K, Nicole Scherzinger, Aishwarya Rai, & Nelly Furtado


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm happy that Lisa Cant is the model for Naughty Nauticals and Sessile Lopez is in the Neo-Sci Fi campaign.
These girls are huge on the runway, its nice that they can score campaigns with MAC.
 I prefer models over actresses IMO.

I would also love to see Naomi in a campaign.. but she needs to clean up her act. Or the 90's supermodels be an icon collection... I guess a girl can dream...


----------



## Brittni (Apr 6, 2008)

GWEN STEFANI... seeing as she's super pale maybe it'd inspire MAC to help us porcelain beauties out lol


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I'm happy that Lisa Cant is the model for Naughty Nauticals and Sessile Lopez is in the Neo-Sci Fi campaign.
These girls are huge on the runway, its nice that they can score campaigns with MAC.
I prefer models over actresses IMO._

 
Ooooh, me too. 

How about:





Tanya D?





or Snejana?





or Masha (all that eyelid space!)?





or Iekeliene (those cheekbones!)?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 7, 2008)

greatscott2000 said:


> ..I prefer models over actresses IMO...
> 
> quote]
> 
> I prefer models to actresses as well...


----------



## Pimpinett (Apr 8, 2008)

Dame Maggie Smith - she is 73 and battling breast cancer, so extremely unlikely,  I suppose... but I would love that.
Cate Blanchett
Beth Ditto
Poison Ivy of The Cramps (wouldn't be surprised if she already had), and Lux Interior too.
Helena Bonham-Carter
Christina Ricci


----------



## Brittni (Apr 8, 2008)

... ME! Hahaha.


----------

